# agressive cichlid



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

I have 2 6" African cichlids, of which one is biting and abusing the other one. I believe I have a pelmato chromis ansorgii that is beating up the kenyi metriaclima lombardo(female). they were in a 72 gallon tank with just a 9" pleco. I have since moved the bully into another tank(20 Gal).I do not know what to do next.
Thanks for your help


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

mike vella said:


> I have 2 6" African cichlids, of which one is biting and abusing the other one. I believe I have a pelmato chromis ansorgii that is beating up the kenyi metriaclima lombardo(female). they were in a 72 gallon tank with just a 9" pleco. I have since moved the bully into another tank(20 Gal).I do not know what to do next.
> Thanks for your help


 The sad news is that the bully may have to live out the rest of his life alone.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

mike vella said:


> I have 2 6" African cichlids, of which one is biting and abusing the other one. I believe I have a pelmato chromis ansorgii that is beating up the kenyi metriaclima lombardo(female). they were in a 72 gallon tank with just a 9" pleco. I have since moved the bully into another tank(20 Gal).I do not know what to do next.
> Thanks for your help


1) sell the fish and find a new home

OR

2) upgrade to a 300G+ tank, more space, more room to hide, more place to dispute, it should work out!


----------

